# Headers with Flex pipe



## jwcrago (Mar 17, 2003)

My flex pipe is shot and my 93 SE-R wont pas inspection without it. I have been wanting to go with new headers I was wondering if anyone knows some good ones that include the flex pipe. Thanks


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I think you are SOL, i dont think any header comes with a flez pipe, mynes bad to.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hotshot header comes with flex pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

*flex pipe*

just got my hotshot hedders and they do come with the flex pipe. too bad you missed out on the group buy. you may be able to call up greg at mossy nissan and be added. hotshots couldnt meet the demand so they are making more. the hedders look sweet, i cant wait to put them on./


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think most of the headers come with the flexpipe. Hotshot and Stillen do.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

All headers for the SR20 come with some type of flex pipe or flex joint. They have to to reduce stress and cracking on the pipe. 

That is unless they are custom made and are for race purpose only.


----------

